# what happened to the button to look at the last posts



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

It disappeared sometimes yesterday or today, I use it a lot to just check the last posts  :?


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

New Posts or Today's Posts??


----------



## DonMR (Apr 7, 2008)

It's there for me. A while back I noticed it didn't load for me, but a link was there.
Maybe clear your browser cache?

Don.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

can't remember what is was called (though I've been pressing this thing many times every day for the last couple of years) it wa the ling showing on http://www.saxontheweb.net/

in the left column on the top, now you have only SOTW Forum, than an INACTIVE new forum threads heading (which I believe before was a specialized link to the search engine which brought you the last posts) followed by some of the last posts (but there are many more and the other system which was in use before allowed me to scroll several pages of New Threads that I hadn's seen (the system remembered also what you had already seen and differentiated those threads from the unseen other ones)


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

DonMR said:


> It's there for me. A while back I noticed it didn't load for me, but a link was there.
> Maybe clear your browser cache?
> 
> Don.


nope , cleared the cache on Firefox, opened the same page with Safari which shows the same as firefox, an inactive heading " new forum threads" which before was an active link


----------



## DonMR (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought you were talking about the little button on each thread (after clicking "New Posts") to see the last message in a thread.

How about the "Today's Posts" link under the "Quick Links" menu? Is that what you're looking for, maybe?

Don.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

DonMR said:


> I thought you were talking about the little button on each thread (after clicking "New Posts") to see the last message in a thread.
> 
> How about the "Today's Posts" link under the "Quick Links" menu? Is that what you're looking for, maybe?
> 
> Don.


that is exactly the one I don't have anymore...........


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

that's what I see


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> can't remember what is was called (though I've been pressing this thing many times every day for the last couple of years) it wa the ling showing on http://www.saxontheweb.net/
> 
> in the left column on the top, now you have only SOTW Forum, than an INACTIVE new forum threads heading (which I believe before was a specialized link to the search engine which brought you the last posts) followed by some of the last posts (but there are many more and the other system which was in use before allowed me to scroll several pages of New Threads that I hadn's seen (the system remembered also what you had already seen and differentiated those threads from the unseen other ones)


Gee, yous guys notice everything!
I took it off yesterday. It is pretty clear that database searches cause the heaviest load for the SOTW server. My thinking was that the SOTW members know how to find the latest anyway. And for the people who come to www.saxontheweb.net the first time, the four latest thread titles give an idea what is going on.

I appreciate your observation, Milandro. With a dialog we can make this place better. If there is enough support for it I will place the link back. It is actually the same as "Today's Posts" under "Quick Links" above.


----------



## Saxtripper (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, I really miss the "Latest Posts" link too! I vote bring it back!!:headbang:


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re : Re: what happened to the button to look at the last posts*



Saxtripper said:


> Yes, I really miss the "Latest Posts" link too! I vote bring it back!!:headbang:


Me too!!!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I can get used to the one of in the " quick links" but I honestly never even knew it was there while I always used the other one.......a heavy use, I might add, but I can do that all the same the way you just taught me Harri.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

The one you took off is the "getdaily" link. The one on the quick links is the "getnew" link.

I liked the get daily one better, it picks up stuff that the get new one doesn't.

If it causes heavy DB searching, then the DB isn't indexed properly... get a DBA to look at the queries and the plan the database makes to find the searches. That's a much better way to fix long search problems.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

it is only in the last few days that search times became longer and longer


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Today's is getdaily too.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Today's is getdaily too.


That's correct.



milandro said:


> it is only in the last few days that search times became longer and longer


Actually I cannot say that the particular link had any major impact to the load.

Because of popular demand I will put it back there tomorrow.

Please read about using Google customized search in SOTW Forum.
That will produce closer to desired results and potentially will reduce system load, too.

thanks,


----------



## brutlix (Apr 28, 2005)

Latest active forum threads was the feature I used the most while visiting
SOTW... The experience now just isn't the same. It's less interesting.


----------



## wisedude (Dec 30, 2007)

I miss this button, I used it all the time, three or four times day


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

wisedude said:


> I miss this button, I used it all the time, three or four times day


The link is now back there because of popular demand.
Do enjoy,


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Thanks!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the button to look at the last posts on www.saxontheweb.net (left of my screen) has disappeared again..........? I use that the most while surfing the forum and I feel rather lost without that


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

.........and now's back.........


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

Poooooooooooooor you... Bad day, huh?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

no, just missing the latest post button......... .........not anymore though


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah! Good!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> can't remember what is was called (though I've been pressing this thing many times every day for the last couple of years) it wa the ling showing on http://www.saxontheweb.net/
> 
> in the left column on the top, now you have only SOTW Forum, than an INACTIVE new forum threads heading (which I believe before was a specialized link to the search engine which brought you the last posts) followed by some of the last posts (but there are many more and the other system which was in use before allowed me to scroll several pages of New Threads that I hadn's seen (the system remembered also what you had already seen and differentiated those threads from the unseen other ones)


I was making some changes on http://www.saxontheweb.net/ and lost my internet access in the middle of that. So, for few hours the lay-out was screwed up. The link for "_*Latest Active Forum Threads*_" should be there right now.

thanks for your message,


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

thatks, as always!


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re : Re: what happened to the button to look at the last posts*



milandro said:


> thatks, as always!


Thatks? A new word in English?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

yes  it means thanks


----------



## CaillouSax (Jan 12, 2008)

So... Thanks!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

There are now two links to the same thing:

The big _What's New_ tab, and the _New Posts_ text link in the bar underneath


----------

